# tiller runs out of gas with a full tank???



## dirtdobbertwo (Aug 26, 2009)

5 hp briggs engine has steel gas tank with carb bolted to tank. will start and run a few seconds and die. i found that the gas bowl built into the top of tank is empty of gas and if i shake the tiller around it gets gas in the bowl and it will start and run until the bowl is empty.
the long tube and screen is clear and no air leak. the carb has been soaked in carb cleaner and blew out with air hose. the diaphram and spring replaced.
i carried it to a shop that has been doing small engine repair for 28 years and he gave up on finding a fix. said a new carb maybe.
tiller is about 8 years old and has not been run for a year but was running ok when last used. any ideas?
thanks jerry


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

what does the float in the carby look like? Is there a white powdery substance on it?

I've had engines where I needed to take the spark plug out, pour a tea spoon of gasoline into the spark plug hole, put spark plug back on and spark lead.
Start the motor and run it until it stopped.
Then repeat the "spoon feed" process until the carby was able to feed motor fuel.

Makesure you have fresh gasoline in your tank.

Also, check that the float in the carby bowl is not sticky.

Do you have a picture of the set up?
I've interpreted your posting in relation to the carby as the Carby is sitting above the tank. If that is the case, is there a fuel pump?
Is the gas bowl the carby bowl or is it something else?

Also, is there a primer bulb?

Kind Regards
AlBunzel


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Dirtdobbertwo,
If I'm reading it right you have the carb that is mounted directly to the tank and there is NO float. What little I know of these (I have one and just replaced the gaskets) the carb draws fuel up into itself and then deposits it into the "small fuel tank" inside the large one. This acts like the float system of the engines with seperated tank and carb. Then the engine vacuum draws from this smaller tank. 
I've seen a diagram on the internet on how this works. If I can find it I'll forward it on unless one of the real mechanics in here can get it to you faster. Diaphrams and gaskets need to be in pristene shape on this guy. Any leaks and your sunk.

FYI I am not a mechanic so take this info for what it's worth. 
About a dollar sixty two eighty.

>Maytag


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

And here's the link:
http://www.compgoparts.com/TechnicalResources/BriggsCarburetors.asp

Check it out and watch the thin black line that represents the fuel path in each image. This is for a Pulsajet carburetor which is what I think you were describing.

>Maytag


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Tillers shake quite a bit when your using them, so if it runs when you shake it.... Then get it started and be quick about engaging the tiller, maybe it will shake rattle and bounce enough to keep it running.....

Seriously, check the fuel cap and make sure it's venting or the fuel pump will not draw any fuel up it. Like maytag said diaphram needs to be in very good shape, make sure spring and cap go in the carburetor side and not on the cover.

Model, type and code number off your engine would be helpful to determine which series carburetor you have as well.


----------



## dirtdobbertwo (Aug 26, 2009)

al i have the carb shown in the link provided in maytags reply. carb mounts on tank and no float.

maytag you are dead on.this is the carb i have and the link shows a simple system. looks to me that the diaphram has to work off low pressure created by piston on intake stroke and pump gas into top bowl. this thing should run. the shop and i have missed something. 

30yeartech. tried 2 new diaphrams and tried it with gas cap off and also with fill hole sealed. mod. 135202 type 0237-01 code 9411012e .

ill get back into it this weekend with a fine tooth combe, it seems too simple to not be able to clear this trouble. ill let you know.

thanks to all jerry


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Check the engines compression. If you have too low of compression this carb won't work.


----------



## dirtdobbertwo (Aug 26, 2009)

i took carb off again expecting to find a blockage between diaphram and outlet to bowl, i didnt. pickup tube also clear and no leak. i tilt tiller forward and back to fill tank bowl and it starts and runs fine for 3 minuets at half throttle and dies. tilt it again and it starts and runs another 3 minuets and if i tilt it just as it starts to die it will pick up and run for another 3 minuets without dieing. maybe it is a ring sealing problem. gona try working it a bit tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

With the carb. off the gas tank,take a flashlight and look inside the tank where the small pick up tube goes,and see if there is a hole causing the gas to run back inside the gas tank.I have found 1 like this.Just a shot.Hope this helps.By the way my name is also Jerry.I didn't want people here think you were answering yourself.


Jerry


----------



## makewifehot5 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Solution*

I've seen my uncle to solve this, So I know better about this. I've a manual about Gas tank. You can it get from me. Just allow me some time. I'll give you that very soon. Keep in touch. 

www.makeyourwifehot.com/bragblog


----------



## Gluefinger (Oct 15, 2009)

dirtdobbertwo said:


> 5 hp briggs engine has steel gas tank with carb bolted to tank. will start and run a few seconds and die. i found that the gas bowl built into the top of tank is empty of gas and if i shake the tiller around it gets gas in the bowl and it will start and run until the bowl is empty.
> the long tube and screen is clear and no air leak. the carb has been soaked in carb cleaner and blew out with air hose. the diaphram and spring replaced.
> i carried it to a shop that has been doing small engine repair for 28 years and he gave up on finding a fix. said a new carb maybe.
> tiller is about 8 years old and has not been run for a year but was running ok when last used. any ideas?
> thanks jerry


Hello dirtdobbertwo, Another thing to check would be the main pickup tube with the screen some of these have a check ball in them and it could be stuck. Also the top of the tank has to be completely flat where the carb mounts to it. There is a tolerance between tank and carb, to be checked with a feeler guage. It's like 1 or 2 thousanths of an inch .001 to .002. If the tank top is warped then it may be sucking air from between the carb and tank. There is also something your supposed to do durring assembly to like prime the diaphram if it has a choke butterfly and it is opperated by the diaphram. good luck


----------

